# Goggles at Night?



## Guest

Most of the riding I do is at night. I love how empty the slopes are on a Wednesday night and how peaceful everything seems. I dont know how popular night skiing is amongst the general population on these forums, but I was wondering how many of you wear goggles when you ride at night. What do you think the pros and cons are of goggles at night?


----------



## Guest

I love riding at night. My googles have yellow lenses, but I would like some clears. I've tried riding without googles, but sometimes the wind and cold bother me so I just leave them on usually. I love doing pretty much anything at night, I'm a night owl, but yeah, I ride with googles.


----------



## boarderaholic

I have to ride with goggles. I don't have a choice about it. No goggles=no see. My eyes are too sensitive to the wind and cold to be able to function properly without them.


----------



## T.J.

i'm the same as boarder due to me wearing contacts. i rock the clear lenses at night.


----------



## Guest

山バーナー said:


> Most of the riding I do is at night. I love how empty the slopes are on a Wednesday night and how peaceful everything seems. I dont know how popular night skiing is amongst the general population on these forums, but I was wondering how many of you wear goggles when you ride at night. What do you think the pros and cons are of goggles at night?


Well I went last year, my first time, snowboarded for a weekend. last day I went I stayed all night. I can tell you that riding at night was my favorite. it was so freaking amazing and euphoric(SP?)
no goggles for me. probably because A just couldnt see good enough in the tinted ones I got B it wasnt snowing and c I probably was not going fast enough to need them


----------



## Guest

I always wear goggles at night. Helps to see the terrain much better.


----------



## lisevolution

sometimes I do sometimes I don't... depends on the temp and if they're blowing snow or not. When I do I prefer the yellow lens over the clear because it allows me to see the variations in the terrain easier. Clear work super well though also


----------



## Guest

i'ma sometimes i do & sometimes i don't type of person, too. i do think they help to see the shadows better at times though. other times they seem to fuck me up & i pull them down.


----------



## swmike

I too love night riding if it's well lit. But I always ride with goggles. At night it's yellow lenses... keeping my Oakley Wisdom's for day and the Anon's for night.


----------



## Guest

I bought these expensive (well, not expensive considering the average price of good goggles now a days) Spy goggles last year. I used them about twice. They mess with my depth perception all too much whether it's bright, failing light, or night. I opted to buy a cheaper set of motocross goggles with a clear flexible lens. The local mountain does a good job of lighting up the slopes at night. I've tried yellow, orange, light red lenses and it doesn't help for me. It might just be me... my friends use goggles all the time and have no complaints.


----------



## SCZ71

Around here you almost have to wear goggles at night. Its about the only time it gets cold enough for them to blow snow, so they do it as soon as the sun goes down and it gets cold enough. If you don't wear goggles, you basically shut your eyes and ride blind for short bursts as you go by the blowers.


----------



## Grimdog

Snowolf said:


> I wear goggles all the time. We get most of our snowfall at night around here due to the tidal influence on our weather being this close to the coast so you have to keep all that heavy dumpage out of your eyes. Also, the wind from riding makes the eyes water without goggles.
> 
> Of all the lenses out there, I have found the rose colored (I think it`s called persimon) is the best for night contrast. I like the amber very well, but these persimon lenses show minor contrast details that give you a better view of subtle terrain changes at night. If you think Wed nights are good at meadows, try Friday, no high school busses on Fridays!



Just to clarify, persimmon is an orange/amber lens. Rose is just rose.


----------



## Guest

I use persimmon for all of my riding, defines the slope and doesn't make everything so bright.


----------



## sedition

I wear contacts. When not in the terrain park, I like to go fast. Thus, nit even considering issue like snow, I have to wear googles anytime I'm on the mountain in order to keep my contacts from freezing-up. For some reason I seem to get chapped lips and my nose gets cold real quick, so I am pretty much rocking the Snake Eyes look all season w/mask and goggles. That said, clears are the best for night.


----------



## Guest

i ride with goggles on at night...i have a pair of basic smith gogggles with light orange/gold tint and i dont have any problems seeing


----------



## Guest

I like to wear goggles, but I cant really use them at night. I need some clear lenses.


----------



## Guest

I use high intensity yellow lenses in my wisdoms for night.


----------



## Grimdog

Turbomarco said:


> I use high intensity yellow lenses in my wisdoms for night.



Same here. Anything darker and I find it very difficult to see.


----------



## samson smith

*Goggles at Night*

Snowboard goggles or ski goggles are very good quality product. There are many types of Snowboard goggles available in today that have different features and prices. There are many goggles that made to wear specially at night.If you want to buy the snowboard goggle for night then go to the nearest snowboard goggles store.


----------



## grafta

samson smith said:


> Snowboard goggles or ski goggles are very good quality product. There are many types of Snowboard goggles available in today that have different features and prices. There are many goggles that made to wear specially at night.If you want to buy the snowboard goggle for night then go to the nearest snowboard goggles store.


:laugh: Very helpful :laugh:

Yep, I've got some Ashbury goggs that came with three lenses. Clear, Hi Vis Yellow and Grey Tint/Mirror.
The clear are awesome at night, the yellows are good too... usually go with the clear though


----------



## grafta

michealborow1 said:


> Google Inc. is an American multinational public corporation invested in Internet search, cloud computing, and advertising technologies. Google hosts and develops a number of Internet-based services and products, and generates profit primarily from advertising through its AdWords program. The company was founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, often dubbed the "Google Guys", while the two were attending Stanford University as PhD candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


:dunno: Never heard of this "Google" thing you speak of :dunno:
I'll look it up on Lycos and see what its like.


:laugh:


----------



## hikeswithdogs

The work an office job 8-5pm so the vast majority of my riding has been on weeknights(probably 85% or more) and I rock clear lenses , yellow worked good for me too but I just liked clear as they let the most light in.


----------



## grafta

hikeswithdogs said:


> The work an office job 8-5pm so the vast majority of my riding has been on weeknights(probably 85% or more) and I rock clear lenses , yellow worked good for me too but I just liked clear as they let the most light in.


I actually found it kinda difficult to find clear lenses in shops here. Seems that the trendier colored lenses are everywhere. Guess its not quite as exciting to buy clear over some silver iridium xenom flazer monsters :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman

I used to wear goggles until I was trained to ride a snowboard by a blind kung-fu master. 

Now I just shut my eyes and use my other senses to shred the gnar like my teacher.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

grafta said:


> I actually found it kinda difficult to find clear lenses in shops here. Seems that the trendier colored lenses are everywhere. Guess its not quite as exciting to buy clear over some silver iridium xenom flazer monsters :thumbsup:


Yep had to lenses order online, they were super cheap(25$) because they can't charge you for some fancy lens coating.


----------



## grafta

The only thing I don't like about owning several lenses and one frame is the change-out. You get used to it on your particular goggle but still. Having two pairs is better IMO. I could buy another pair of Ashburys... but then i'd have like 6 lenses and two frames. No riding for me, strictly goggle maintenance day today :cheeky4:


----------



## Ballistic

i hate changing lenses so i have 3 pairs of goggs

clear smith phenoms for night. i used to wear yellow which are 85% vlt. clear is 100%vlt, so for me i want 100 percent so i can see perfect. its true these clear ones are hard to find but well worth it.

i have smith phenom ignitor lense for cloudy/poor viz. they are 70%vlt

i have zeal sppx light sensitive adjusting/polarized for bright to mixed conditions. i think they are 28% through 60%vlt. these are awesome multipurpose but a shitty face fit.


----------



## notter123

you guys realize this thread is 4 years old right?


----------



## grafta

samson smith said:


> Snowboard goggles or ski goggles are very good quality product. There are many types of Snowboard goggles available in today that have different features and prices. There are many goggles that made to wear specially at night.If you want to buy the snowboard goggle for night then go to the nearest snowboard goggles store.


Gah fully sucked in by this samson smith gaper asshat... oh no that makes us the gapers :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ballistic

notter123 said:


> you guys realize this thread is 4 years old right?


its a timeless topic... i think most riders have only one pair of goggles.. you see them at nightime wearing dark lenses looking like a cyborg or something:laugh: Hmmm, lets see... its nightime, snowing... some low cloud as well... theres sections on the mtn where the lighting is sparse. Your wearing dark goggles. Can you see where your going my friend? 

its not nessasary to only own one pair of googles.
or one board.... "quiver killer":laugh:
or one pair of socks.

Spend spend spend people, and stimulate the economy not yourself:laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman

notter123 said:


> you guys realize this thread is 4 years old right?


----------



## dreampow

I have pink polarized lenses, I see great at night and on a bluebird day.


----------



## samson smith

dreampow said:


> I have pink polarized lenses, I see great at night and on a bluebird day.


Yeh!! I agreed!! Pink polarized colored lenses are so nice.The snowboard goggles with pink lenses look more beautiful.


----------

